# Good naked vs BAD naked or Ooooh vs EWWWW



## Big Don (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2012)

Roflmao!


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2012)

I know a few guys who would prefer the second photo (bad naked) over the first. So beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder. 

For the record... 1st photo for me.


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL, it's like that old gay joke...girl on girl 'can I come watch' guy on guy 'EEEEWWWWWW'

Somehow 1st and 2nd did not really compare...2nd was just goofy....the guys not all that handsome!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2012)

I've discussed shooting similar ideas with a few folks. Sadly the male photographers near me seem unwilling to pose sans-clothes. Something to do with international laws governing such displays of horror.....


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've discussed shooting similar ideas with a few folks. Sadly the male photographers near me seem unwilling to pose sans-clothes. Something to do with international laws governing such displays of horror.....



You mean the Geneva Convention?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've discussed shooting similar ideas with a few folks. Sadly the male photographers near me seem unwilling to pose sans-clothes. Something to do with international laws governing such displays of horror.....



You should have said earlier, I know hundreds of men who happily get their kit off at the slightest excuse, they were all in Canada last autumn so you could have crossed the border and taken as many photos as you wanted.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2012)

lol.   I've been pulling hair out trying to figure out all the regs to shoot in Canada and not have the Border Patrol for either country give me grief. They'd probably accuse me of being a terrorist if I came back with a series of shots of Britain's finest and their secret weapons displayed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 12, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've discussed shooting similar ideas with a few folks. Sadly the male photographers near me seem unwilling to pose sans-clothes. Something to do with international laws governing such displays of horror.....


I'm IN.


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> You should have said earlier, I know hundreds of men who happily get their kit off at the slightest excuse, they were all in Canada last autumn so you could have crossed the border and taken as many photos as you wanted.



:lol:


----------

